# 0.xyG3N



## ³³³ (Jun 27, 2008)

0.xyG3N is bacK


----------



## Eternal Myst (Jun 28, 2008)

Well hello.
Don't I recall you were once banned or is that my Imagination.

On the other hand nice signature.


----------



## ³³³ (Jun 28, 2008)

Yes i got banned but im back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Thx for you comment


----------



## Prime (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice sig, did you have a username change or made a new account?


----------



## Minox (Jun 29, 2008)

Prime said:
			
		

> Very nice sig, did you have a username change or made a new account?


His old username was banned...


----------



## ³³³ (Jun 29, 2008)

Prime, i still need to make one for you


----------



## T-hug (Jun 29, 2008)

So you just thought you'd make a new account and we would all forget about everything that happened?


----------

